# Found a tricycle for my son!!!



## bikesnbuses (Dec 22, 2010)

VERY happy to pick this up the other day off CL! Now I have a tricycle to restore for my son  (19 months old,so I have time  )


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 22, 2010)

You bought a nice streamlined 1930s trike to restore. Would love to see pics with it all spiffed up. Based on photos on the www.tricyclefetish.com site, it appears to be an American National trike. Check the upper left red tricycle photo on this link: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/american_national.php Notice the white emblem on the front fender near the bottom? I can still see that same emblem at the bottom front fender location on yours. The front head of the frame is very similar in design as well - overall it's pretty much the same model as in the pic. I thought perhaps yours might be missing rear fenders as some models of the period had, but now I don't think it's missing anything other than tire material. Wish you success with your restoration! She'll be a real beauty all fixed up. 

Dave


----------



## wigditty (Dec 22, 2010)

Beautiful trike!  Your kid will have the slickest three wheeler in town for sure.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 22, 2010)

Cool trike! Looks like the forks got put on backwards.


----------



## Old rim (Feb 26, 2011)

Good Eye schwinndoggy----most likely some poor Dad stayed up tooo late christmas eve getting it ready lol---been there done that lol


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 2, 2011)

Working on a FLEET!I bought STRADALITEs Skippy to restore and scored these off Craigslist!!!
















The guy who had them was really cool,he told me they were cleaning out his grandmothers house and if I liked trains his uncles were throwing out whatever didnt appeal to them and I was welcome to go "picking" in the dumpster 10 minutes away!I found a few trains and parts,nothing too spectacular(mostly 70's -80's parts/trains,most were damaged ),but hey,it was FREE!!But I did find a small bag of NOS tricycle hubcaps in there!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 2, 2011)

Stunning finds!  I'm interested if you want to sell any of them!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 2, 2011)

I sent you a PM!


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 2, 2011)

Quite a nice collection of '30s trikes you're putting together.  Looks like the earlier Sieberts had a normal spoke count in the wheels. Later ones had noticably more spokes in both front and rear wheels, which is how I've learned to spot them even missing their head badge. The center "nose" that sticks out on the rear step plate is another identifying feature of a Siebert trike, in this case a necessity with the main frame design. That handle bar design is also unique to Sieberts from what I've seen in other photos. 

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh...and just found an ID for your large fendered tricycle. According to the Tricyclefetish website, it's a 1930s Hedstrom Minuteman model.

Dave


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 3, 2011)

COOL! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## badlandkustoms (Jul 9, 2011)

This is COOL!!!! Has a look same as a COE truck from the era


----------

